
Could AI model help decide which startups to fund? - vickiitb
An interesting thought in my head: could a sequence-to-sequence RNN model decide whether a startup is fundable or not (since there is data regarding which startups were funded and also future indicator of success, so the model would learn).<p>1. AI system makes determination whether to fund startup.<p>2. One or Three YC partners would also make an independent  determination as to whether to fund the startup.<p>3. Then a weighted average rating would be computed to arrive at a final decision. Weights would have to be determined based on how reliable the model is.<p>Who would test this out at YC?  How would you improve on this?
======
p1esk
I don't understand, how would you use RNN for this? Would you try to predict
whether this startup gets funded based on whether the previous ones got
funded? Or which data would you use?

To me this seems more like a binary classification task.

